# My Story - I Need Help



## ATrivino (Jun 19, 2011)

I am only 18 years of age.I am male. About 5 years ago I contracted both a severe stomach virus and sinus infection at the same time, the anitbiotics cured it supposedly, but it aggravated and I believe insinuated my underlying condition.I have CONSTANT post nasal drip.I swallow it unintentionally (probably a gallon or more a day) I try to hack it up but when I eat or swallow in general I can't hack it up without hitting my tonsils and feeling naseaus. Nasal irrigation, saline spray, nasal steroids, antihistamines, even limiting my diet to a few select foods, nothing slows it down. Not teas not vitamins not even shots! Even an expensive cortisone shot which dries everything did nothing.The doctor says it might be a "physical issue" (thus possibly requiring sinus reduction, which is bad because I'm allergic to many medicines and I'm afraid of anesthesia.)I cannot tolerate basically any foods, wheat, gluten, corn, dairy, salt, sweets, soy, tree nuts, I can go on all day.No yeast, teas, breads, coffees, etc...Scrambled eggs, turkey and plain chicken with a little fruit is my diet. Most vegetables further aggravate my problem except carrots and green beans (because of the fiber)I am nasueated constantly, I get attacks where the pain is 10/10, psin medication I cannot tolerate without allergic reactions so I'm on my own, I WAS A CASHIER!The worst attack happened, I blaked out practically and did 5+ full bowls of dirreaha, so dehydrated they described it as "life-threatening"I spent $5,000 ++ already on all special vitamins and even hypnosis, no effect.I can't work with the public in cosntant pain and naseua! Pills barely work!


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

Hi AT -So, I'm not exactly sure whether you have stomach troubles or not, but there are a few of us on the board who notice that after we have a cold or when we have a cold with sinus congestion, we suffer from a bout of IB seemingly because of all the post-nasal drip that gets swallowed.I feel awful about what you're going through because you should be having a lot of fun right now, and it sounds like you're having the exact opposite.I don't know if you can look up my post, but I've had IBS for quite a long time. This winter I got a sinus infection, had a bad reaction to the medication for it, and decided as a last resort to go to a naturopath (because 99% of antibiotics give me severe D besides the bad reaction).I don't know your medical insurance or financial situation, but I think you should give a naturopath a try. I'm having great success. The first thing I was given is called Magnolia Clear Sinus, which I believe is Chinese herbs. Ad let me tell you, it WORKS. I am breathing fine through my nose (I used to feel like I was suffocating), I don't get sinus headaches anymore, and best of all, no sleeping upright so I don't choke on post-nasal drip at night. The second thing I was given is called Ashwagandha, which is Indian (India, not Native American) herbs. That calms down my anxiety levels, which would NOT help with the IB because once you have an attack, you're scared you're going to have an attack, which makes you have an attack, which makes you afraid you're going to... you see the cycle I'm talking about.I was just given a bottle of liquid that she made herself from various things that I have to use with a dropper with to help my IB.I don't know what you know about naturopathy, so I'll be brief. Your doctor will have an N.D. instead of an M.D., will have attended undergrad and the graduate schools, have an N.D. and then sometimes M.S. in other things as well (acupuncture, etc.) They do not use antibiotics but use natural ingredients that have been used for thousands of years and will naturally get your body to it's optimal health. I mentioned insurances before because a lot of plans in the Northeast cover it. My ins. is down south and they won't cover it, and I pay quite a bit, but no more than I would for a regular doctor if I didn't have any insurance.I also want to tell you that my cousin, who lives in New Hampshire, took her daughter for THREE surgeries at Boston's Children's Hospital for her sinuses, and they said she would never be better and require life-long surgeries. At her wit's end, my cousin found a reputable naturopath to care for the family and it is eight years later, and not only has she not needed surgery, she has never had another sinus infection. And that's the truth. I remember thinking it was all a bunch of B-S- back then, but I'm singing a different tune now.Good luck with whatever path you try.


----------

